
Ask HN: Who are you. Please give hubris, examples from me below; - samstave
1. Im the guy who, when working in DRG (developer relations group) proved out Celeron processors, SIMD, APG, and the multi core could be a thing (i was taking a piss next to andy grove in 1997 in SC5 and i said why cant we just stack cores on top of another.(later in 2004 on a hike with a researcher to learn we had 64 cores, stacked.<p>I teied to work with the primary MIPS dev to do (some things) and it later became what we think of as a cabinet.<p>I was the prime designer of the the presidio lucas film project.<p>Sf “zuckerberg” stupid fucking hospital - zuck actually paid to pit his name on the fucking hospital i designed then wh i workekef on helping with his open concept menlo campus, rio office and the sydney office they fired me for and i am being very specic and accurate and direct “being too social” — to fucking social for facebook?!<p>I have a tone of war stories, what ate yours?
======
austincheney
I enjoy writing typescript. I work at a really big bank. I am a part time
soldier whose has spent two years in Afghanistan and is entering his 5th
deployment. I have proven solutions to real problems in programming that
nobody cares about.

I too have war stories both literal and figurative. Too many for hubris.

------
buboard
dont drink and type

------
masonic
I killed Steven Hawking.

It had to be done. He knew too much.

------
samstave
I know i made some typos, because mobile. But i will let stand; as what i have
stated is truth.

